# ** Terminator Salvation trailer **



## Bear Walken (Jul 17, 2008)

*** Terminator Salvation ***

[YOUTUBE]kXnELk6pZVk[/YOUTUBE]

Looks alright to me. I'm kind of worried though when I look at the director & writer's resumes.


----------



## illusion (Jul 17, 2008)

Not enough in the preview to make an honest assesment, so I'll just have to go with the facts that we are given.

Christian Bale = Win.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2008)

I swear!! christian bale is moving up


before batman begins i didn't even know who that guy was!!

but thats off topic

i hope in this movie he doesn't have a terminator protecting him.the terminator job was to keep him alive for that moment. now he can become a badass soldier


----------



## Even (Jul 17, 2008)

Christian Bale = instant win, so this is a must-see


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jul 17, 2008)

Will Arnold be in this one?  And I gotta agree with the others, Christian Bale = Win.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2008)

bale is instant win


----------



## Bushin (Jul 17, 2008)

WOW WOW WOW!

This is what I have been dreaming about for so freaking long! Finally we get to see the war! Christian Bale! Talk about epic win! I simply can't wait.

*in bad Arnie accent*
Watch this movie if you want to live!"


----------



## Catterix (Jul 17, 2008)

Christian Bale is instant win... however...

Director: Joseph "McG" McGinty Nichol and
Writers: John Brancato
Michael Ferris
David Campbell Wilson

Are not.

By a long shot.

I'm really worried that this could be a really bad move for Bale. If this movie really does blow hard, his acting career could go down the drain.

I really, really hope not, he's possibly the best actor we have working today and I'd hate to see his talent go to waste.

However, this film has also got Helena Bonham Carter!!


----------



## Even (Jul 17, 2008)

Arnold was asked to feature in the film, but he said no... so, no Arnie I'm afraid...

@Catterix: Well, I don't think a lot of people were too impressed when they heard Peter Jackson would make "the Lord of the Rings" either..


----------



## Disturbia (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't like Christian Bale that much, but the movie's going to be really cool.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 17, 2008)

If Bale is on board, count me in. 

The trailer's style is absolutely horrid, and it didn't show very much. That said, Bale is in it, so I must watch it.


----------



## batanga (Jul 17, 2008)

Bale can save it.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 17, 2008)

After the disappointment from Terminator 3, this sounds promising. Christian Bale to save the day.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2008)

^he already saved batman


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 17, 2008)

Yay Christian Bale, that automatically makes me want to see it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 17, 2008)

Bale can save anything. Except that one movie he was in.


----------



## Even (Jul 17, 2008)

you talking about Reign of Fire by any chance?


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks awesome. 



> Will Arnold be in this one?



Uh-no. He's too busy with that senator job and have you seen pictures of him lately? Flabby as hell.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2008)

Chee said:


> Looks awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-no. He's too busy with that senator job and have you seen pictures of him lately? Flabby as hell.




i was watching predator and i remembered how ripped arnold used to be


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2008)

He won't be back.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2008)

Chee said:


> He won't be back.



damn i can't rep you


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 17, 2008)

Even said:


> you talking about Reign of Fire by any chance?


Naw, that movie was alright; it had dragons! 

I'm talking about that one where he gets out of the military and goes to Mexico and all this other stuff. I just found it boring. It was pretty recent.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2008)

in bale we trust


----------



## Zeroo (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah it's said that this trailer and the watchmen trailer will play with 'The Dark Knight'...

also no Ah-nold means no 'good' terminators in this one..?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 17, 2008)

Since it's the future, and before all the skin stuff came along, I am 90% certain we will only see skeletal terminators.


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2008)

I want to see Reese go thru the time machine.


----------



## Zeroo (Jul 17, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Since it's the future, and before all the skin stuff came along, I am 90% certain we will only see skeletal terminators.



so no 'good' terminators..?  which means we have to rely on Bale kicking ass    ..
 I can live with that..


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2008)

it's time for conner to be a man


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2008)

Chee said:


> He won't be back.



LOL to funny. 

and it looks good


----------



## ethereal (Jul 17, 2008)

as much as I love Bale I don't think that even he can save this movie. It looks like crap.


----------



## DominusDeus (Jul 17, 2008)

Chee said:


> He won't be back.



He's also 13 days shy of his 61st birthday, too. I'm fairly certain that not many 61 year olds look like they're 37.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 17, 2008)

Chee said:


> He won't be back.



Yah he ain't coming back. They got this dude to play the Terminator/T-800 ....


----------



## Jotun (Jul 17, 2008)

Gayest trailer ever really. Bale can do the part justice, just have to worry about everyone else.


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Yah he ain't coming back. They got this dude to play the Terminator/T-800 ....



Eeew.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm a fan, and 'McG' is a fucking cunt. Don't like the sound of this one bit so far.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 18, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Will Arnold be in this one?  And I gotta agree with the others, Christian Bale = Win.



no he will not, he is too old, flabby and to busy f'ing california over


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 18, 2008)

Bale will do good, but I'm worried about this...


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 18, 2008)

Chee said:


> He won't be back.



Is this real?

Anyway, if Christian Bale touches something it becomes gold and as T3 made Terminator into a bag of scrap metal we can hope for something good.

Plus Terminator Sarah Conor Chronicles was quite good.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 18, 2008)

I hope this will be a good movie and with Christian Bale in it makes it even better  ... I hope


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes... Bale makes anything better.


----------



## Chee (Jul 18, 2008)

Bale is sexy.


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Jul 18, 2008)

i was totally disappointed in the last one. hopefully they can bring the terminator back on track


----------



## Chee (Jul 18, 2008)

What was wrong with the third one? I thought it was okay.


----------



## Talon. (Jul 19, 2008)

illusion said:


> Not enough in the preview to make an honest assesment, so I'll just have to go with the facts that we are given.
> 
> Christian Bale = Win.



 yes. yes he is.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 19, 2008)

The third one had shitty actors. John Connor made me want to throw up. The movie didn't play out that well either.

In comparison to T1 and T2, it was lower than shit.


----------



## Psychic (Jul 21, 2008)

The trailer looks good, I believe this will be epic!!!


----------



## EvanNJames (Jul 21, 2008)

I do NOT want to go see Terminator Salvation. But, I DO want to go see Terminator Salvation.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm wondering if this can save the T-series after T-3.


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2008)

Anton Yelchin is playing Kyle Reese.



Here's the original Kyle Reese:



I like Michael Biehn more. 
But I'll have to see Anton's preformance before I really decide on who I like.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 23, 2008)

That man was in Aliens also, total badass.

The new guy could look the part and if his acting is decent then that's all that matters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2008)

I hope this movie is good, too, it better be with Bale in it.


----------



## Viciousness (Jul 24, 2008)

T-3 didn't suck, I feared for the worst and what I got was a good popcorn flick not on the level of T1 or T2 at all but still enjoyable, that didnt utterly destroy the franchise, as I feared a sequel in random peoples hands would.

T4 looks like it will be better than T3. But I hope it can capture the spirit and horror of the first 2. And SCC is good (better than T3 IMO) but even it doesn't reach that feat.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Jul 24, 2008)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:


> T-3 didn't suck, I feared for the worst and what I got was a good popcorn flick not on the level of T1 or T2 at all but still enjoyable, that didnt utterly destroy the franchise, as I feared a sequel in random peoples hands would.
> 
> T4 looks like it will be better than T3. But I hope it can capture the spirit and horror of the first 2. And SCC is good (better than T3 IMO) but even it doesn't reach that feat.



Yeah T3 was really good IMO. T4 looks like it'll be good to. Christian Bales gonna have alot of money too. But yeah I wonder what he means by "This is not the future my mom warned me about." At first I was thinking thats a good thing but Now I'm thinking otherwise


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 26, 2008)

> *Terminator Salvation Footage Revealed
> McG wins over fans at Comic Con*
> 
> Director McG was facing an initially rather hostile crowd at Comic Con?s Terminator Salvation panel this morning. Fans ahve been vocally sceptical of the upcoming McTerminator reboot and even after the brief teaser that made it online last week, the film has been held as a potential tombstone for the franchise. Knowing this, the director strode out and addressed fans' concerns head on.
> ...


----------



## Talon. (Aug 16, 2008)

this pic DESERVES a funny subtitle.
other than that, YEEEEEESH


----------



## Chee (Oct 8, 2008)

Gawd damn that man is fiiiiiiine.


----------



## Ral (Oct 8, 2008)

After so long another Terminator movie releases yay. 

I can't wait to see Christian Bale whoop some butt.


----------



## Chee (Oct 8, 2008)

> I can't wait to see Christian Bale whoop some butt.


I wouldn't mind if he showed some butt.


----------



## Lord Snow (Nov 10, 2008)

New concept images for Terminator 4 have come out and all I can say is...
*wow*.


----------



## Chee (Nov 10, 2008)

Badass beyond belief.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm so tired of Christian Bale.  I mean seriously...has this dude EVER made a good movie.  He should go beat up his mother and sister; it's apparently the only thing he's good at.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2008)

Trailer no longer available

More like Christian Bail-out


----------



## Chee (Nov 11, 2008)

You can never have to much of Taco Bale.


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 11, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Trailer no longer available
> 
> More like Christian Bail-out



[YOUTUBE]VYc3vOmof_8[/YOUTUBE]

A new 2 minute trailer is suppose to be attached to the new Bond flick in the US. This trailer is supposedly before Jonathan Nolan was brought on broad. Where he then rewrote 90% of the flick. :amazed

Supposedly the original ending that was dumped had ........

*Spoiler*: __ 




A terminator wearing John's skin after he dies in battle.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2008)

The Terminator show on FOX has actually lessened my interest in this franchise...it might be good though.


----------



## Chee (Nov 11, 2008)

The Nolan brothers save the world of film once again! 

Bah, as far as I'm concerned Terminator on FOX and the third Terminator is all filler.


----------



## Zeroo (Dec 11, 2008)

*NEW TRAILER!*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRwby_vjg88[/YOUTUBE]
We actually get to see that concept image in action! good stuff...by the looks of it they're planning another set of trilogy...

also is it me or is Bale still doing his batman voice?  ....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 11, 2008)

Now that giant robot at the end is what I call a Terminator.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 11, 2008)

I heard Helena Bonham Carter is in the movie.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 11, 2008)

I really need to watch the first two (already seen Rise of the Machines) before I can even begin to comprehend the events of Salvation.


----------



## Seany (Dec 11, 2008)

Holy shit at that huge machine @_@ How are they suppost to win? haha

This trilogy should be pretty cool


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 11, 2008)

Movie looks fucking sick, that's all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 11, 2008)

Re-watching the first two would be a pleasure.


----------



## Garlock (Dec 11, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> I swear!! christian bale is moving up
> 
> 
> before batman begins i didn't even know who that guy was!!
> ...



Dude, if you didn't know who he was before batman begins, you suck....


You should see American Psycho and the Machinist.


----------



## Chee (Dec 11, 2008)

Daaamn, that's badass.


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 11, 2008)

Bad ass indeed. But I was hoping we'd get the one that the comic con folks saw which ended with Connor ...


*Spoiler*: __ 



calling a terminator a son of bitch before screaming in pain as the terminator reaches for his face and gives him that bad ass scar. Like the one we saw in T2.


----------



## Chee (Dec 11, 2008)

I got spoiled. 

oh those spoiler tags.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 11, 2008)

Bleh, Im tired of Christian Bale. He uses the SAME performance every time and I don't think he's that interesting of an actor(unless he plays a psychopath. His performance TDK worked because of his fake persona, which is sort of a toned down version of his psycho roles).

I loved the first two Terminators, and thought T3 was much better than anticipated.

I'd rate

1) T1- 4/4 stars
2) T2- 4/4 Stars
3) T3- 3/4 Stars

I still want to see Bruno Mattei's movie that's called Terminator 2(came out before the REAL one did).....

Edit: Seriously, why are you guys thinking this will be greater than Terminator 3? It's directed by the guy who directed those Charlies Angels movies and We Are Marshall.....not much better of a resume than the guy who directed Terminator 3.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 11, 2008)

I liked T3, not love like 1-2 but enjoyed it. This looks pretty badass too though.


----------



## Gambitz (Dec 11, 2008)

lol, it looks like McG is proving all the hater's wrong.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 11, 2008)

Trailers USUALLY splice in all the best scenes in their movies. Happens most often with comedies and action flicks.


----------



## Chee (Dec 12, 2008)

T 1 and 2 were the best. Hope 4 can live up to it.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Dec 13, 2008)

The new trailer that was just released made the movie looks really really great.  I can't wait till it comes out.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah this movie looks awesome.  You can't go wrong with Christian Bale.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Dec 14, 2008)

All they are missing is Samuel L. Jackson and Snakes on a Terminator VTOL vehicle.


----------



## Trolli (Dec 14, 2008)

It would be sweet if arnold ain't in their......he aint got to fight or nothing...they should just show john reprogramming him, but im sure the graphics will e better than transformers.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Dec 15, 2008)

I liked that short scene with the soldiers rushing by the Dishtowers in a battle scene. Good to know that with today's weapon tech, we can make bullets to fight machines.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 15, 2008)

That trailer was awesome I can't wait to see this.


----------



## Chee (Feb 3, 2009)

With Aguirre sacked, is Abel the man to save Atletico?

lol.


----------



## ez (Feb 3, 2009)

i'm mostly interested in this since Bale is the leading actor. Nice mechs.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 3, 2009)

Link removed

LOL see this with bale freaking out on the set of this movie.


----------



## ?verity (Feb 3, 2009)

Now even more people are going to go see this because of the Christian Bale thing 

Honestly I have never been that into the movies. But if Christian is going to be in it then


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 4, 2009)

Only way a scenario of Batman vs Terminators could be made more awesome is to have Transformers and lesbians in it


----------



## ?verity (Feb 4, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Only way a scenario of Batman vs Terminators could be made more awesome is to have Transformers and lesbians in it



And Patrick Bateman


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 6, 2009)

WHAT DON'T YOU F***ING UNDERSTAND?!?!


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2009)

Bale is the reason this movie will do well


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 8, 2009)

Seen the trailer. Meh, looks okay, but it's not enough to lure me to watch it.



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Only way a scenario of Batman vs Terminators could be made more awesome is to have Transformers and lesbians in it


Lesbian Transformers.


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## Zeroo (Mar 4, 2009)

*BUMP* (to avoid duplicate threads)


----------



## Chee (Mar 4, 2009)

Anyone else excited that Jonathan Nolan rewrote the screenplay? :3


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 4, 2009)

Chee said:


> Anyone else excited that Jonathan Nolan rewrote the screenplay? :3



NO


lol just joking Chee


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 4, 2009)

I am excited that Christian Bale is in it.


----------



## Chee (Mar 4, 2009)

Besides Christian Bale. 

Nolan brothers score again.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 4, 2009)

i gotta tell u, the thought of seeing brigades of t-"arnolds" getting all seriuos excites me in ways  i have never been xited


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 4, 2009)

Check out the new trailer...actually came out a couple days ago...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OScn6D5ub30[/YOUTUBE]

the music at the end made me wanna pop the T2 dvd in...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 5, 2009)

^hehe, i'm gigglling like a school girl

the motorcycle work looks inspired by ffac


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 5, 2009)

Chee said:


> Anyone else excited that Jonathan Nolan rewrote the screenplay? :3



Hell fuckin yeah. Especially after hearing what the original screenplay had as it's ending.


*Spoiler*: __ 



John Connor is killed in battle. But to keep hope alive. The terminator named Marquis puts on his skin and plays JC.






Zero x said:


> Check out the new trailer...actually came out a couple days ago...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OScn6D5ub30[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> the music at the end made me wanna pop the T2 dvd in...



Awesome. Can't wait to see more of this Marquis character. A terminator who thinks he's a human ?


----------



## Chee (Mar 5, 2009)

Zero x said:


> Check out the new trailer...actually came out a couple days ago...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OScn6D5ub30[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> the music at the end made me wanna pop the T2 dvd in...



HOLY SHIT. I wanna see this movie NOW. 



Bear Walken said:


> Hell fuckin yeah. Especially after hearing what the original screenplay had as it's ending.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



lol, its gonna be great with a Nolan involved. :3

And Marquis looks very interesting.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2009)

I love how when Christain Bale gets in that Terminators face and starts squinting at his ass with that hard stare. He should be like, I'M THE GODDAMNED BATMAN BITCH! YOU DON'T FUCK WITH ME! 

And i love it when he tells the Terminator that hes human and he makes him look at his robot intestines and he screams "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!" Vader-style. Hes probably like "MY WORLD HAS JUST BEEN SHATTERED WRYYYYYYYY!!!"


----------



## Chee (Mar 5, 2009)

> And i love it when he tells the Terminator that hes human and he makes him look at his robot intestines and he screams "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!" Vader-style.



That part made me wet my pants. 

CHRISTIAN BALE IS SO HOT IN THIS MOVIE. GAH.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2009)

Interesting "Im human/robot" subplot but I wanna watch it for the big ass robots and shit blowing up


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm down on the movie because Bale is in it.  Bale might be the biggest asshole in Hollywood at the moment.

Unfortunately for me...Bale seems to be in all the big movies lately.  I want to see Terminator Salvation and I want to see Public Enemies.  So I guess I will have to endure him.

I'm not sure how or why he keeps getting the big roles.  I can think of two good performances by him.  The Prestige and American Psycho.  Obviously the Batman films were both huge financial successes...but not really because of Bale.  I think Nolan deserves a lot more credit for directing those films.  Bale was overshadowed by Cillian M and Liam Neeson in the first film and by Eckhart and Ledger in the second one.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2009)

Bale was good in American Psycho, not so sure about Prestige tho. I find him to be dull most of the time, if only he showed the passion on screen he shows off screen


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 6, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Bale was good in American Psycho, not so sure about Prestige tho. I find him to be dull most of the time, if only he showed the passion on screen he shows off screen



I see what you did tharr


----------



## Dan (Mar 6, 2009)

Am I silly to think this will be the best Terminator?

The trailers looks amazing.


----------



## Even (Mar 6, 2009)

Trailer looks fucking awesome  I can't wait to see it  

I like Bale, actually He's one of my favorite actors atm


----------



## On and On (Mar 6, 2009)

Movie looks really, really good. I'm excited about seeing it, to be perfectly honest.


----------



## Chee (Mar 6, 2009)

Christian Bale was good in The Machinist as well. Seriously, I feel sorry for the dude for starving for that role. 

Anyways, Daniel Day-Lewis is my favorite actor right now, followed by Heath Ledger obviously.


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 7, 2009)

saw the final trailer again, this time on the big screen b4 the Watchmen movie, and man this movie looks even better and more intense...man I'm so pumped for this one....and Transformers.....and Wolverine.....and Dragonball....


----------



## Jake (Mar 7, 2009)

the treiler was great can't wait intill it come out


----------



## Catterix (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm watching for the massive explosions, crazy action and huge ass robots.

I'm staying for the psychological drama, wicked tension and great acting.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2009)

Catterix said:


> I'm watching for the massive explosions, crazy action and huge ass robots.
> 
> I'm staying for the psychological drama, wicked tension and *great acting*.



then you're doing it wrong

I expect Bale to have one facial expression the whole movie


----------



## Chee (Mar 18, 2009)

Awesome. :ho
Dunno if they are credible or not, but it would be a great thing for Linda's voice to narrate the beginning of the movie. Just like in Terminator 2. pek


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 14, 2009)

Arnold Schwarzenegger Cameo In ?Terminator Salvation? Confirmed By Actor.

3


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 15, 2009)

Gambitz said:


> Arnold Schwarzenegger Cameo In ‘Terminator Salvation’ Confirmed By Actor.
> 
> IRC newbie guide



Noice! I like that they're bringing back some of the old faces to the new trilogy. Read elsewhere that Robert Patrick, T-1000 from T2, is going to be in next installment. Now all we need to wrap it up is Michael Biehn.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 15, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> Noice! I like that they're bringing back some of the old faces to the new trilogy. Read elsewhere that* Robert Patrick, T-100 from T2,* is going to be in next installment. Now all we need to wrap it up is Michael Biehn.



its the T-1000...get it right n00b!


----------



## Arakasi (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to seeing this movie. IMO, it has the potential to be even better than T-2, though I wish the director was more credible.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> Noice! I like that they're bringing back some of the old faces to the new trilogy. Read elsewhere that Robert Patrick, T-1000 from T2, is going to be in next installment. Now all we need to wrap it up is Michael Biehn.


 T-1000, eh? Is he going to be a T-1000 (one can only hope) or just have some small role, I wonder?


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

Cool, Arnie's got a cameo. 


CrazyMoronX said:


> T-1000, eh? Is he going to be a T-1000 (one can only hope) or just have some small role, I wonder?



He could be that Tech-Com soldier who got killed for his info and his appearance.


----------



## Chee (Apr 15, 2009)

Awesome, I love cameos. :ho


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> T-1000, eh? Is he going to be a T-1000 (one can only hope) or just have some small role, I wonder?



I like this idea.



> McG had said he spoke to Robert Patrick about the possibility of appearing in the fifth movie and answered the question of how he could pull that off even though Patrick is 15 years older. *The idea is that Patrick would play the scientist who created the morphing Terminator in his own, more youthful image.* And now Patrick tells FEARNet that he has, in fact, talked to the director about the idea.



Link.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 16, 2009)

Movie looks good. Bale looked hot.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 19, 2009)

I just saw the trailer for the first time on TV during the commercial break of the Lakers vs. Jazz, I was about to leave the room too


----------



## Roy (Apr 19, 2009)

Looks good,ill probably go see it.


----------

